

Riak-0.8 Released with support for Map/Reduce functions in JavaScript over HTTP - argvzero
http://blog.basho.com/2010/02/03/the-release-riak-0.8-and-javascript-map/reduce/

======
skorgu
The docs for the javascript mapreduce are available here:
<http://hg.basho.com/riak/src/tip/doc/js-mapreduce.org>

------
kaddar
Isn't map reduce patented by google?

~~~
mrduncan
Indeed it is ([http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sec...](http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1&u=/netahtml/PTO/srchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=7,650,331.PN.&OS=PN/7,650,331&RS=PN/7,650,331)).
I'm not aware of them ever attempting to enforce it though. There are plenty
of examples of companies which hold patents that they've never enforced (IBM
comes to mind).

~~~
kaddar
Agreed, yet it is so random and hard to predict who will attempt to enforce
patents and which patents are actually valid that it is basically unfair to
small companies who seek to compete and innovate.

I point it out because it is useful to always be mindful of their absurdity.

------
peter_o
Will this be faster than lets say... mongodb?

